# Toft tunnel, Bourne, Lincs, 2014



## The Wombat (Jan 11, 2015)

*I went to visit my mate in Nowheresville Lincolnshire last autumn, and stopped by this tunnel on the way back. 


Part of the former Bourne-Melton Mowbray railway line, the line was twin track, 330 yards long; opened in 1893, and closed in 1959. Interesting facts are it took 400 men, 2.5 million bricks and 2 years to build.
Today, the tunnel is surrounded by a nature reserve, with park benches, steps, and a pleasant woodland trail above the tunnel linking both portals. Despite the warning signs threatening falling masonry, the tunnel itself is in good condition considering its 50 year neglect.

Explore on my own
*








































Thanks for looking


----------



## djrich (Jan 11, 2015)

Very clean in there. Nice pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow no mess or graffiti must have a pleasure visiting!great looking tunnel thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 11, 2015)

Great set! I can't see too much falling masonry!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2015)

Nicely lit. What a great piece of engineering history. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 14, 2015)

This place is in excellent condition for its 50+ year neglect
I've been to some that are wide open, and in dangerous condition

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

Like the look of this, obviously built to last. Very nice shots indeed.


----------

